# Glass maker for Sprite embossed NDNR bottles?



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 17, 2019)

Today I found my first Sprite bottle worthy of keeping. A 1977 embossed 10 ounce, no deposit, no refill in perfect condition. Problem is, I can't find any logo or glass maker on the bottle. On the bottom it has 77, 226, L, 1191. So who made this bottle? Thanks for any help.


----------

